# 5&6 fet, i tested and -ve on 6dpt?? helpppppppppppppp



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi,
i had 5&6 day transfer and the clinic said they survived the thaw and they looked as good as fresh embies, which really gave me good hope, am on clexane, gestone, aspirin, e2, pendisolone and had ivig for immune issues
i been testing for the last 3 days and all negative and today made it worse as its days 6 post transfer, but my transfer was at 4 pm (i dont know if it makes a difference) i got the hpt from the interenet acon mid stream one its mentioned its very sensitive (detect as 10 hcg leve)

so am confused, even mr T from argc, said that i should get preg as i have no obstacles and we dealt with the immune issues. well, i got rid of all of my tests after the -ve this morning, but now am going insane.....

my test date is 10th of nov, but i am just looking for a sign, 
as i believe if my embies survived the thaw that well and i will quote the embryologist saying they look beautifull as good as new

so i am just wondering if i will be +ve .............ever? and hold my baby

please advice, any similar stories?

  

Hanadi


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Hanadiz, Can I ask why you are testing so early? Lynn E


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

hi lynn,

thanks for replying

just to be prepared for the worse

i dont want to be davestated, thats why!!!

i know its insane but what can i do.....

any advice, i dont have any tests as i got rid of them all...............

but i am still hoping there is hope for +ve

Hanadi


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Hanadiz -   

I really dont think you should read too much into these results, in my opinion it is far too early for it to be a conclusive result. 

I know hard it is (I'm in day 7 of my 2ww) but try not to test until at least day before OTD..  

 for your BFP


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Hanadiuz,

I know you have heard this a 100 times b4 from other threads but try to work yourself up by testing too much, this will only stress you out.  I am also on day 7 of my FET transfer as well, my embryos was at blast stage on day of transfer, so I am looking to test on Wednesday. I was advised by my clinic to test on Monday but decided like before to wait until my  hormones levels have increased, which I know most women will be testing away day before or the day itself.  I believe one can only get one positive.If it does not work I have already decided my next course of action.

Take care and try not to stress abut it.

Lynn E


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

thank you,

i know i should wait and be patient till my test date 10/11, 
i guess its meant to be it will against all odds.

as i said i will not test anymore till the test official date.

I also have a plan of action...............plan b

but i am still hoping for BFP this and we will have a healthy baby in 9 months


  

hanadi


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Visualise you holding your baby and kissing their forehead, tonight.

Lynn E


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

i will do that, i ve been talking to my embies every day,
i even named them

thank you, 
i will   that we both get BFP and all the ladies in 2ww

hanadi


----------

